# Winnipeg Apple service?



## fivealex (Sep 25, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a Apple service provider in Winnipeg?

A ASP that anyone has had good experiences with?

Thanks in advance, fivealex.


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

Advance Electronics has been very good. I've been bringing my Macs there for years, and they've been fairly prompt. However, I've heard good things about the University of Manitoba Bookstore, but I haven't tried it.
www.advance-pro.com 

-SJ.


----------



## SOLID (Jan 4, 2002)

I've never used this guy but I've heard good things.
http://www.mantek.mb.ca/index.html


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SpanishJoe:
*However, I've heard good things about the University of Manitoba Bookstore, but I haven't tried it.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It was a good Mac sales shop when I attended University there. I bought My Apple IIc there. Of course that was 16 years ago. Don't know what it's like now.

The University itself had quite a few Macs in it's labs when I was there.


----------



## theonly_bandever_ (Jun 7, 2005)

Prefix Service

www.prefixservice.com

or email [email protected]

thumbs up

and I have now just realized that this is a 3 year old topic.

Oh the wells. I still stand by what I said


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Man you like digging up old threads, don't you. Ha ha  

Had to start lookin' at the dates when I saw I responded to this, didn't remember responding to it.


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

MacHelper. They only sell and service Apple products. And threads like this are great for newbies like myself, I work in the graphic arts trade and I have been telling lots of Mac users at work about ehMac since I discovered it a while ago.


----------

